# Skyswiper



## damudman (Jan 23, 2008)

Have any of you used the skyswiper from ames?
I have been thinking of getting one, because I have been doing alot more stand ups.


----------



## caveman (Jul 8, 2008)

I have one the roller wheel needs to be not as wide and the blade on the knife is 2 flimsey running thinner mud is a must


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I guess it would be good tool if you are by yourself working. Or a two guy system.


----------

